# perchè mancano alcune features a emerge ???

## teknux

salve a tutti,

sto migrando da poco tempo a gentoo (da slack) e mi ritengo abbastanza soddisfatto della distro. ottimo anche "emerge" (o portage). peccato che non ci sia (o forse non l'ho trovato io?) un modo per controllare lo stato dei pacchetti installati e, cosa che non fa mai male, avere delle informazioni sui file installati di ogni singolo pacchetto. venendo da slack, ma anche le distro con rpm/deb, c'era una bella directory in /var/log/packages dove trovavo il log di ogni pacchetto dove poter controllare i file installati, idem per RH che con "rpm -q <pacchetto>" mi diceva cosa avevo nel sistema. mi chiedo perchè ancora non sia stata implementata una feature simile e a chi proporla eventualmente (immagino comunque non sia l'unico a volerla...) visto che sarebbe molto utile. saluti e perdonatemi per eventuali boiate  :Wink: 

tek

----------

## Sym

Con qpkg -I dovrebbe uscirti una lista di tutti i pacchetti installati sulla macchina (prima mi sa che devi emergere app-admin/gentoolkit). Per quanto riguarda le info sui singoli pacchetti prova a dare uno sguardo a 

/var/db/pkg. Ciao!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

si era qpkg -l, non sapevo esistesse questo tool, oltretutto nonl'ho smanazzata abbastanza per capire che quei file erano sotto i miei occhi (cioè in var/db/pkg come mi hai detto  :Razz: ). 

grazie e a buon rendere!  :Very Happy: 

----------

